# It is time...



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol, cool title huh, i bet u guys thought it was gonna be mafia business...it's not  

so i was checking out my headlights today, and they seem a bit weak for night driving, i was wondering if any of u guys got Xenons in your car. How much did it cost ya?

oh yea, well recently we as a 240sx community have gotten to kno eachother a lil better and i was just gonna say we should just use our real names. since i don't like typing out everyones sn since they are kindof long and some have numbers and all this other junk which makes it hard on me cuz i am very lazy  

hi guys. my name is Kevin


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can try xenon globes (though I dont think they are real xenon)
upgrading the stock headlights is overrated in my opinion. buy some quality good looking driving lights from hella or bosche

and im... err... Joel


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ummm sorry for being a dumbass, but is perth in australia?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ooooh.....my name is Jordan and i might be changing my screen name soon as i will no longer have the 93 black ser much longer. i will let you know tho.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Mike

Get the cheapo headlights off ebay. I beleive you can use H4 with those. BUt I agree with Joel..get some good PIAA driving lights. My friends PIAA drivign lights were bright as all hell


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

my name's Edwin, and i'm an alcoholic....

oh, my bad. wrong forum. 

when i did the full sleepy eye conversion i got PIAA headlamps and they were awesome.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm jeong. my last name is jung. you say my first name "jung" and my last name "jung". they both sound the same. it is pretty cool and yes i am azn


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

me too  , i'm vietnamese  KEvin Tran, kindof like Johny Tran in FnF, but he is chinese =/

they should of used me


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Jordan

i'm straight up gangsta white boy. ok, not really. but i could be! i call myself confused becuz i have too many different nationalities in my to remember.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh snow man


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yep, something along those lines


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's the yeti!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wuts a yeti?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's like a white bigfoot that lives in cold cold snowy mountains


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh u mean that big hairy thing on the pop tart commerical where it says to freeze ur pop tart


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah man, i have one of those in my backyard. some people call him my brother, i call him a yetti. same thing!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sweeet i want one, too bad i live in texas, he will probably die


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i live in NY and it still gets hot here in the summer, but he still doesnt die. sometimes i wish it would tho


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

kevin..jordan good to know the names of you two fellow donkeys...
haha
keep up the asshole remarks they make me laugh...and i'll try to do the same...
by the way you can call me J.Snow


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *i live in NY and it still gets hot here in the summer, but he still doesnt die. sometimes i wish it would tho  *


i can take care of that, for a price


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

call up the mafia...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, dont forget, i'm part of the mafia too. i can do it myself


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoa....shooting ur own yetti, doin ur ownjob, thats like killing ur own mother


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nah, it's like killing my own brother. actually, it is killing my own brother, not just like it. of course, i am joking, just so everyone knows. my brother is cool. he's offering me 10grand to graduate college with a 3.0gpa, 12g's for a 3.5 and 15g's for 3.8. i say he's fine by me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood, i want ur brother.. i would get at least 10 grand when i graduate from college


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i probably wouldn't


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, he isnt bad. sometimes he's a dick, but that's ok as long as he gives me money


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tell him to give me money too


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea...johan or jc

but ur bro sounds hella cool. my bro just gives me porno mags...


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

sup guys, names Lo

talkin bout bros mines buys cars, gets tired of them and then i convince him to give it to me while he buys another hehe


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

WOW this thread is old!!! exactly a month today!!! BTW my name is Ray. I like 240s, women, and furry aminals


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> *WOW this thread is old!!! exactly a month today!!! *


its ok cuz its mine


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

my name is lionel and i hate hondas


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *it's like a white bigfoot that lives in cold cold snowy mountains *


Particularly on the mountains bordering Tibet and Nepal..


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Hey I'm Neil, a newbie Silva enthusiest(hell I'm a newbie Nissan enthusiest just got a sentra a couple of months ago) I'm debating weither to sell my Sentra next summer and buy a Silva....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's silvia, not silva btw. you can't buy a silvia in usa since silvias only exist in japan. they're called 240sx here and are different from silvias. read my sticky in the general 240sx section for more info 

i think you should sell the sentra and buy the 240


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one likes to read jeongs sticky  hehehehe i think we should just post NWS pics on it


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah the Silva thing was a typo I know it's silvia. And I also read the sticky and know that it's 240sx here. If I did get one I would try to convert the front to the S13 Silvia front(I'm not a big fan of the popups) I probably will only be able to get a S13 240 too since I'm a broke teen...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u can always do the sleepy eye mod. makes ur pop ups look cool. like mine


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i was once the proud owner of a silvia s13, but it had a sr20de, no T. oh well, i treated it like crap on the body. it served it's purpose nonetheless. paint was comin off, yellow stuff started to appear, i guess the faded yellow was painted before the metallic silver color on my car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *no one likes to read jeongs sticky *





drift240sxdrag said:


> *hehehehe i think we should just post NWS pics on it  *


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my name is chris... and i'm white 

lol

and yeah, i've noticed that few noobs read his sticky... i'm just gonna start posting a link to it... hehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *my name is chris... and i'm white *



hehehe snowman  

haha i think this is the 2nd time i used snowman in this thread


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I am Joel.
I have a 180sx.
It is becoming ricey.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I am Joel.
> I have a 180sx.
> It is becoming ricey. *


the first step in removing rice is admitting rice...

there are 11 more steps to this twelve step process.

they have help groups for it... be sure to check it out

lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I am Joel.
> I have a 180sx.
> It is becoming ricey. *


Awww for shame!!!! Joel!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give me ur 180sx, i don't mind rice


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *give me ur 180sx, i don't mind rice  *


duma ricer!



Thought for the day: Never teach a white man curse words in vietnamese.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *duma ricer!
> 
> 
> 
> Thought for the day: Never teach a white man curse words in vietnamese. *



haha an cut di  

:jump:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hurray! My wheels came in yesterday (finally)
Ill see if i can get some pics this afternoon.
17x8 and 17x9 white 6 spoke g-max/rays

they are ricetastic!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hehehe snowman
> 
> haha i think this is the 2nd time i used snowman in this thread  *


yes well im a snowman too.... i get it allot

"hey i didnt know frosty the snowman could drift!?!"-my friends..


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

you know i used to have those xenon lights on my car and it always blows after 2 months, then i got some cheap silvania lights from kragen, they last a bit longer. weird huh? oh, yeah, im charles. hello friends.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

palengkeboy said:


> *hello friends. *


i'm not ur friend  


hahah j/k  :waving: 


an improvement on the smilies but we still need more


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

:loser: 

haha

I didn't think Scott would grab those so quick.. kick a$$

:woowoo:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think he is adding MORE


----------

